# how to get a logo?



## Jonelle (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi ya'll, so I am trying to get my portfolio together and have started taking some free pictures for friends (I am focusing on maternity/birth/newborn/family) photography. I need a logo through. How did you guys go about doing that? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 9, 2014)

Contact a graphic designer.


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 9, 2014)

Hire a graphic designer. Assuming you don't have any money and you don't own a vector program (Illustrator), then if you must use Photoshop, make sure you size it large. This way you can always down-size it. Design-wise....please don't use cameras, aperture blades etc. as part of your logo.

As for me, my good friend (graphic designer) helped my design my logo.


----------



## MiFleur (Aug 9, 2014)

I did mine myself, I learned Illustrator a few years ago while working in marketing ( mostly the basics), and decided to try my own logo,  I kept it simple, and it was to my liking.
But a graphic designer may be helpful as mentioned before!

Good luck!


----------



## e.rose (Aug 9, 2014)

Jonelle said:


> How did you guys go about doing that?


 
I made one.



Jonelle said:


> Any tips would be appreciated.



Tip 1: Make one

Tip 2: If tip one is not possible, hire a graphic designer

SIDE QUESTION: If you're only taking photos for friends... for free... why the heck do you need a logo???? :scratch:


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 9, 2014)

e.rose said:


> ........................................
> SIDE QUESTION: If you're only taking photos for friends... for free... why the heck do you need a logo???? :scratch:


Maybe to deter image theft?   I know I started using one when I was finding my images all over Tumblr, Pintrest, etc; and when I say all over, I mean thousands of reblogs per image on quite a few of my Disney images.  Since adding that little watermark in the bottom left that behavior has since stopped.


----------



## HikinMike (Aug 9, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Maybe to deter image theft?   I know I started using one when I was finding my images all over Tumblr, Pintrest, etc; and when I say all over, I mean thousands of reblogs per image on quite a few of my Disney images.  Since adding that little watermark in the bottom left that behavior has since stopped.



If you're concerned about theft, you don't need a "logo". A simple text with your name and website should be fine.

....but I did the same thing and for the same reasons.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 9, 2014)

HikinMike said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe to deter image theft?   I know I started using one when I was finding my images all over Tumblr, Pintrest, etc; and when I say all over, I mean thousands of reblogs per image on quite a few of my Disney images.  Since adding that little watermark in the bottom left that behavior has since stopped.
> ...



True, but I don't like plastering my name all over everything.  A small checker pattern in the corner is easily discernible amongst the sea of aperture blades, ribbons, cameras, and signatures that everyone else is using.    I'll be honest, I'm pretty surprised at how just a little icon in the corner of the image has just about completely stopped the social media grab-bag effect that are Tumblr and Pintrest.


----------



## bbbflash (Oct 3, 2014)

Design crowd, freelancer, fivr, odesk, design schools; take your pick. The best would be to head to a local community college and either talk with a teacher about making it a full on school project forcing the kids to contact you, figure out what they want and then submit your designs or put up a flyer. I was always on the hunt when I was at design school for projects. This would also be a handy partnership for future projects. I often do logos and icons on my photos as another service that sets me apart from my competition and who knows when he will be pictures for flyers, books or brochures as well.


What I do - photo


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 9, 2014)

Steal one from the internet.  I would say hire a professional graphic designer, but I'm not sure why you require a logo if you're just doing pictures for friends with children.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

Make one yourself.  It's not too tough in PS... and post it here and others will help you tweak it.  That's what I did.


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 22, 2014)

you might try Fiverr.com  for a couple bucks you may get something that sparks your interest or gives you some direction.


----------



## dascrow (Oct 22, 2014)

We've used 99designs before with good success.  It's not cheap though.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 22, 2014)

Trademarks 'R' Us.  They have a big graphic giraffe on their web page.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 25, 2014)

Read a few wikis on graphic design and Adobe Illustrator and then do it yourself. Also, remember to make it really complex and colorful. That's important.

Just kidding. Yeah, I'd probably either hire a specific graphic designer or go onto on of those freelance design sites and put in a request for a multitude of graphic designers to take a crack at. Then you choose the one you like the most. That might be fun (if you have the cash)


----------



## Forkie (Oct 27, 2014)

Do it yourself.  Write your name or initials down in Photoshop or Illustrator and find a font you like, then play with it until you do something to it that you like.  That's how I did mine.  You don't need to spend any money.


----------



## 407370 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is one for you



 

Enjoy


----------



## snowbear (Oct 27, 2014)

407370 said:


> Here is one for you
> View attachment 87892
> 
> Enjoy



Hey, I know her.


----------

